# Wound on kittens forehead won't heal (pics)



## Dutch412 (Jan 4, 2007)

I have a 10 month old kitten named Doc that has a cut on his forehead that won't heal. The wound showed up about a month ago and has gotten steadily worse and has spread down his head towrds his nose. It looked like a small scrape at first, I thought he had just run into sometime and cut it while I was at work. But after a few days the wound had not healed and was actually getting larger and I often find it freshly bleeding when I check it.

I thought it may be fleas because he was scratching quite a bit, so I started giving him regular flea bathes every few days with some cat flea shampoo and used some flea killing powder on all the areas that he frequents. It's now been about 5-6 weeks since the wound appeared and its about three times as large as it started off. I notice he rubs it with his paw occasionally and every time I put neosporin and vaseline on it he rubs it off with his paw and eats the stuff.

So basically I can't tell if it's not healing because hes scratching it when I'm not looking or if some kind of flea or other critter is eatting his flesh around the wound.

Here are some pics I just took of him:







Does anyone have a method for keeping him from scratching his head or for protecting the wound from whatever the cause may be? 

I'm poor and would end up eatting crackers and ketchup for a month if I took him to the vet so I want to avoid it if possible. Anyone have experience with this sort of thing? Any advice would be much appreciated.

Edit: I forgot to mention that the head wound has not really affected his behavior. He is still very playful and he still has a very healthy appetite.


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

I am sorry, but he needs to see a vet ASAP. That looks horrible! The flea baths probably irritate it. You do not want him to loose an eye either! 
This looks very serious and I wouldn't hesitate to call the vet today!


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

That's awful!
This kitty must see a vet right away. That wound does not look like it's going to heal on it's own with home remedies and could be life threatening. 
Call the vet and see if they can work out a payment plan. You can also try the Humane Society and see if they can help. Sometimes, with extreme financial hardship they will. Where did you get the kitten? If it was a stray, often rescue organizations will help financially. But, whatever you do, get this cat in for treatment immediately.


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

Please please take him to see a vet.


----------



## Dutch412 (Jan 4, 2007)

Alright, I'll try to get him into the vet tomorrow. 

I was only a little worried before, but your horrified responses have convinced me to seek professional help for the little bugger.

He is not a stray. 

Any idea what his problem is?


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

I really have no clue what it could be. I am glad you are going to bring him in. He definately needs to have that looked at and treated. Please keep us updated.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Tell me where to send the ketchup and crackers. Anything to get that cat to a vet. I'm glad you decided to go.


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

I've never seen a wound in that condition on a cat, but if anyone has ever seen "proud flesh" (granulation tissue) on a horse, it sure looks just like that!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

What causes that, CA?


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Oh my! I've never seen such a thing. :? I'm really glad you've decided to take him to the vet.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

You can get an Elizebethan Collar (EC) for him to wear while it heals. It will look funny and he will hate it until he grows accustomed to wearing it...but the EC will prevent him from being able to irritate the wound with his paws and any meds from the vet will stay put.
He may also need antibiotics, too.

I'd say about $30 for the vet office visit, $25 for the exam to determine what needs to be done and maybe $10 for meds/antibiotics and another $10 for an EC. $75 sound about right? 
Speak to your vet and explain your financial situation and they will usually try to keep the visit as low as possible.

I bet that with meds, care and the EC, he will heal pretty fast. I think it looks like he got a severe cut (all the way through the skin) and his constant grooming of it has kept it irritated and prevented it from healing.
Heidi


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

There are lots of serious infections that can spread like that and can have devastating results.

I'm so glad that you are taking him in. Definately ask how much it will be in advance and see if they have any payment plans, if necessary.


----------



## Krystalily (Jul 13, 2006)

Poor kitty!! :yikes I've never seen anything like that on a kitty! I hope everything works out well. I am glad you are going to take them to the vet!! I'd rather starve myself than let my kitty die because I would not be able to live with that guilt. I am so glad you are going! Please keep us updated!


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

Coaster --- proud flesh is normal granulation tissue that overgrows the wound edges. Anything that irritates a wound can cause proud flesh; the wound won't heal correctly because the skin won't cover it. Untreated proud flesh can grow quite large and will need to be cut off, then treated. It also needs to be kept dry, as a warm, moist environment will also contribute to it.


----------



## Dutch412 (Jan 4, 2007)

Okay. I just got back from the vet. She looked at his head and asked if he was scratching or rubbing the wound. I told her that I had not noticed him messing with it much. She stared at the wound for a while and decided that it is probably a fungal or bacterial infection that is keeping the wound from healing. She said she couldn't know for sure without a $200 dollar biopsy of the wound. Apparently a scraping of tissue from the surface would do no good, because the bad stuff causing this is below the surface. 

So, since I can't afford the biopsy I asked her to treat the mostly likely cause and we will see what happens. She thinks a fungus is more probable than bacteria. So she gave me some anti-fungus pills for him to take twice a day. (KETOCONAZOLE) I should know if its working in a couple weeks if his wound starts to heal up.

Thanks for your concern everyone. Let's hope this solves it. In the mean time I don't think its bothering Doc too much. He is still as active, playful and friendly as he was when first I got him.


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

I would also suggest that you don't use the flea shampoo or powder either. It could irritate it more. You can get flea meds from the vet which are much better and not hazardous (sp) to a cats health. Glad he is okay!


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

That sounds like a good solution. If this doesn't work, you can bring him back and get the treatment for a bacterial infection.

I've done this myself. When Kitty wouldn't cooperate but we thought she might have a urinary tract infection...so we went ahead and treated her, just in case. She stopped smelling like pee shortly thereafter.  

I'm SO glad you brought him in. Untreated it would probably continue to spread and that would not be good.

Good for you and your kitty!


----------



## [Anna] (Jan 6, 2007)

I´m not a vet, I´m just a lab biologist, but that wound really looks more like a fungal infection than a bacterial one, so I guess your vet was right in the prescription of ketoconazole.

I have a suggestion that might help: buy a ketoconazole shampoo, too. There is one called Nizoral and it is not expensive, about $10, I think. You don´t need to wash the cat: just apply the shampoo (without water) to the wound and let it dry there. But then you´ll have to figure out a way to prevent your cat from licking it. Sometimes, distracting the cat with food or toys after applying medication will do, because he´ll forget that something has just been spread on him. 

Remember to take these simple precautions: always wash your hands thoroughly immediately after touching the wound or the cat and avoid contact between the cat and other pets, if you have any. Also avoid contact of people and other pets with things used by this cat.

Best wishes for you and your cat.


----------

